# Handmade Rhinestone Transfer



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but here goes. I am new to the rhinestone industry. My goal is to create rhinestone tshirts. As of now my husband and I have a heat press and rhinestones. Right now money is a tight thing for us, so buying engravers, cutters etc is kinda out of the question. I have 7 word designs that have been created so far. How do I make a basic transfer for each one of the 7 words, to use over and over until I can upgrade and start buying other machines.

Thanks for the help in advance.

Alicia


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Without buying a cutter to cut stencil materal, there is no easy way to make something that will produce a lot of the same design. You can look for someone to make the stencils for you. This would be the way to go until you can afford a cutter.


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sigggghhhhh not good......Where should I start looking for cutters?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Try here for your templates to get you going. Rhinestones Email Sandy and she will be glad to help you with a cutter. I use the Graphtec CE 5000-60 but you can get a good cutter for around $400 that will do the job. Sandy makes great templates, they are not expensive and will last a long time.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

With a limited budget, I recommend looking for a used cutter. You can find some GREAT deals out there for used cutters (less than $200) that will have both the cutter AND the software that will allow you to design what you want AND cut the templates.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Try here for your templates to get you going. Rhinestones Email Sandy and she will be glad to help you with a cutter. I use the Graphtec CE 5000-60 but you can get a good cutter for around $400 that will do the job. Sandy makes great templates, they are not expensive and will last a long time.


 
Thank you Chuck,,,, for the kind words

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

atodd212 said:


> Ok I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but here goes. I am new to the rhinestone industry. My goal is to create rhinestone tshirts. As of now my husband and I have a heat press and rhinestones. Right now money is a tight thing for us, so buying engravers, cutters etc is kinda out of the question. I have 7 word designs that have been created so far. How do I make a basic transfer for each one of the 7 words, to use over and over until I can upgrade and start buying other machines.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> Alicia


Alicia,, 
I started out handsetting my stones as well,,,, a great way to learn alot as you sell more items later you can determine if you want to invest in machines and software,,,,

untill then, i Have 3 lessons,, on here at TSF about setting rhinestones by hand,,,,

If you have a printer you can do it,,,,, 

Here is what you want to search for,,,, 

*Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1* 
this is the topic,, 
I have alot of info,, and then when you are ready, there are also lessons #2 and #3 here as well too....

If you need any help please ask,,, 
I will be glad to help you.. 

sandy jo
MMM


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for the feedback everyone. I am about to check out the recommended threads. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

If your funds are low and you want to do rhinestone transfrers I would recommend buying the stencil. It shouldn't be more than $25 or $35 and you can make many transfers from that. It's a good way to get your feet wet in the bling business.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is more information you requested on Handsetting Rhinestone Transfers, in the threads listed below

*Lesson for Rhinestone Transfer #2* 

and also

*How to make a Rhinestone/ Rhinestud Transfer Lesson #3* 

these lessons should get you started , any more help you need just ask,,, 

There are alot of members still setting stones by hand,, 
And we are here to help

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

atodd212 said:


> Ok I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but here goes. I am new to the rhinestone industry. My goal is to create rhinestone tshirts. As of now my husband and I have a heat press and rhinestones. Right now money is a tight thing for us, so buying engravers, cutters etc is kinda out of the question. I have 7 word designs that have been created so far. How do I make a basic transfer for each one of the 7 words, to use over and over until I can upgrade and start buying other machines.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> Alicia


Alicia, also to keep your patterns protected,, dont forget to put them in a plastic sleeve like one you would put in a folder,,, 
or binder that is a good place to keep your patterns, for future use,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sandy Jo…..your lesson are very informative. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. In the lessons are your examples for one time application or can I make (by hand) a transfer that I can use over and over……I also went to your and charles’ websites and I’m thinking I might just go that route. This is so overwhelming…..sigghh


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

atodd212 said:


> Sandy Jo…..your lesson are very informative. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. In the lessons are your examples for one time application or can I make (by hand) a transfer that I can use over and over……I also went to your and charles’ websites and I’m thinking I might just go that route. This is so overwhelming…..sigghh


 
The patterns that you make and are mirrored,, you can use over and over,,, as a pattern,,
but like my previous post,, put your pattern in a plastic sleeve,, 
and then
set the Transfer tape on top of that,, up side down,
and that protects your pattern for future uses....


The Rhinestone Transfer that you make can be pressed to the shirt once,, and once only,, as the stones will be attached to the shirt.

Dont get over whelmed,,,, take it one step at a time and we will be here to help all you have to do is ask,

In "Lesson #3 How to make a Rhinestone Transfer",,

It shows how to do some great Halloween things and Breast cancer awarness ribbons,,,, I thought it would give you some great ideas,, 

I was trying to do the permalinking thing to bring the thread over here for you, but my permalink button does not work,

So one step at a time and you will be fine,,,, I started just like you are,,,, it is actually very relaxing to set stones this way,, and you can get your stones very close, 

I am here when you need help
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Okkkkay.... I see what you're saying now, and it actually makes perfect sense. I'm printing off your directions and will be playing with this, over the weekend.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Alicia,,, I will be around,, if you need anything,

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you......I will definately be reaching out


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a question.......What's the difference between a transfer and template?

Also I tried it out over the week end. whooo....it was a job......I used some tweezers to pick up the stones. Is there any other way to pick my stones up. I had a hard time grasping them?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I like to use the end of a exacto knife,, the sharp end kinda goes into the glue so you can lift them and set them in place for nice tight patterns,,,

glad you had success...whoooohoooo

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

A Rhinestone Transfer is what you hand set this weekend and is applied directly to the garment,,, Picture Number #1

See picture below


A template is A product that has holes in it, to put the stones in to make a Rhinestone Transfer. Picture Number #2


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Sandy,

What is that font that you used in the first picture. Also what size stones did you use.

Chuck


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

So right now I can't make templates because I don't have a cutter correct? So if I want to get a template done where can I go for that? I have 7 different designs in mind.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Sandy,
> 
> What is that font that you used in the first picture. Also what size stones did you use.
> 
> Chuck


I will try to find it,, I am very bad at making something and not putting the font on the file to know what i used,,,,,
But i will try to find it,, and let you know,
3mm-10ss clear korean stones,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I do the same thing I am now writting it on the customers invoice, their is just to many fonts to keep track of


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

atodd212 said:


> So right now I can't make templates because I don't have a cutter correct? So if I want to get a template done where can I go for that? I have 7 different designs in mind.


PM me with information. I can make the stencils for you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

miamirhinestone said:


> I do the same thing I am now writting it on the customers invoice, their is just to many fonts to keep track of


alex,
Good to know I am not the only one,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> I will try to find it,, I am very bad at making something and not putting the font on the file to know what i used,,,,,
> But i will try to find it,, and let you know,
> 3mm-10ss clear korean stones,,
> 
> ...


I started writing the info on the back of the template.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great idea jane,,,,


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I like that idea too! Thanks.


----------

